# The Bull



## Guy Bacos (Dec 25, 2009)

I hope you will enjoy this demo, "The Bull", for ensemble french horns (download collection) and orchestra. 

http://www.guybacos.com/audio/The%20Bull.mp3

I wanted to call this piece "La Corrida", which is what it's about, except I felt it would be glorifying the spanish tradition and I feel very strong about ceasing this type of sport or entertainment. So the piece is about a bull, which is the title, "The Bull", represented by ensemble french horns, and the orchestra is the matador and crowd in an unfair dual. The bull obviously has no chance to win despite his heroic efforts.

Enjoy!

Thanks for listening!

Guy


----------



## artsoundz (Dec 25, 2009)

wow.....dang-that's outstanding. really terrific stuff you do, Guy.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Dec 26, 2009)

This is impressive stuff, your sound and detail\realism has improved substantially Guy, as far as i can remember in comparison to you "older" mockups, atleast.

Very well done!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 26, 2009)

Sometimes the bull is the winner... . 

Very fine, Guy!

Merry Christmas!

Gunther


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys!

Pzy-Clone, I do hear things better than before.


----------



## A/V4U (Dec 27, 2009)

This is great. I enjoy listening because you gave idea what is supposed to be. Yes its "The Bull"


----------



## Hal (Dec 27, 2009)

this is just another track..from the master 
i Love your Mockups Guy =o


----------



## JBacal (Dec 27, 2009)

Very impressive storytelling with music. My heart goes out to the noble bull.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks A/V4U, Hal and Jay! 

I'd like to share what I did on the last 2 chords. There are a bit of viol trem playing but much of the sound are sus artificial harmonics, contrabass, cello, viola and violin harmonics. The contrabass and cello harmonics made it more special.

Somebody asked me if there were trumpets layering with the horns in places, no trumpets at all in the piece.


----------



## tmhuud (Dec 27, 2009)

Bull! YOU made this!?  

Well done. 

I've always put my vote in for the bull. Unfortunately he doesn't win very often. 

And even when he does - he doesn't.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Terry. You're right about the Bull.


----------



## sherief83 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very impressive orchestration and samples! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks sherief! 

A pleasure to share.


----------



## paoling (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Guy! Wonderful piece! You can re-create a world with music...


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Paoling!

Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## Bobbyem (Jan 4, 2010)

What a guy! Very playful and sound very real. Nice craft.


----------

